# Dashcam plug keeps melting



## declan.duggan (2 mo ago)

Hi,
I hope this is the right forum? I wasn't sure if I should put it in gadget help, but electronics seemed more relevant in this case.
Anyway, I bought a 3-way dashcam but after a short amount of time the cigarette lighter plug melted but the fuse didn't blow. So I sent the whole thing back and got it replaced. However, I had the same problem with the new one. This time I decided just to buy a new lead for £10 because it saved me the hassle of dismantling the old one and rewiring the new one. I checked that it was the same specification as the old lead. But this one melted after a couple of weeks too! Am I doing something wrong or is there a way to fix this? Maybe if I put in a smaller fuse? But if I do this will the camera still work? Your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try cleaning the socket. Sounds like it's arcing.


----------



## declan.duggan (2 mo ago)

Thanks, I'll try that. Excuse my ignorance though, but what is 'arcing'? I'm using a four-way adaptor because I use it to charge my phone at the same time. Could this be my problem? I've had the same adapter for a good few years now and it probably is quite dirty inside now.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Arcing is when the electricity jumps to the terminal which creates heat. https://www.cloverelectric.com/what-is-electrical-arcing


----------



## declan.duggan (2 mo ago)

Thanks. Sounds like the 4-way splitter is the source of my problems then? I think I'll just buy another splitter rather than try to fix it because the last thing I want is for my car to go on fire if I'm not in the car to unplug it if this happens again. Does everyone agree?


----------

